# Have You Shared Music with Your Kids?



## fureverywhere (May 6, 2016)

From the time they were small my kids have heard my tunes. Some of them like " Baby I Need Your Lovin'" and "The Weight" struck a note with them. I tried to introduce youngest son to Weather Report...nope. The oldest and Miles Davis, Coltrane yes the boy had good taste and an open mind. Tonight I found one for the younger boy...Johnny "Guitar" Watson...pure funk...he approves


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2016)

My son grew up with Beethoven as well as the Stones.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 6, 2016)

Yeah that's too bad, my Dad loved the classics and like opera it went over my head. My brother had a band so I think his music was more of an influence.


----------



## Phoenix (May 7, 2016)

I've shared it with my cats, does that count?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 7, 2016)

My kids absolutely hate my music preferences which is old country and western and Rock and Roll. On the other hand I don't much like their's either. So I guess we are even.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

It's funny how later generations, including my sons and my stepdaughter, like the Beatles.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 8, 2016)

No children, but my mother did.  She played the radio all the time at home, so I have all these obscure late 40s early 50s songs that keep popping up in my head, seemingly out of nowhere.


----------



## thefew (May 8, 2016)

I loved country, but my kids ended up in rock bands. What's up with that?


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It's funny how later generations, including my sons and my stepdaughter, like the Beatles.



I remember when they were first popular, how long everyone thought their hair was.   I went into a store once in recent years and songs that were popular when I was a kid were playing while I was there.  When I got to the counter to pay for my items I asked the teenage clerk if he got tired of the music.  He said no, no he liked it.  He said the current popular music wasn't about anything.


----------



## Guitarist (May 8, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> I've shared it with my cats, does that count?



Absolutely!  I sing to my cats all the time.  

My parents shared their music with me -- I grew up on big band music, old hymns, and other old songs, like "Till We Meet Again" and "Seeing Nellie Home," as well as children's songs like "The Moon Is the North Wind's Cooky" and "Me and My Teddy Bear."


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Absolutely!  I sing to my cats all the time.
> 
> My parents shared their music with me -- I grew up on big band music, old hymns, and other old songs, like "Till We Meet Again" and "Seeing Nellie Home," as well as children's songs like "The Moon Is the North Wind's Cooky" and "Me and My Teddy Bear."



Do they like that?  So you still have a singing voice that works.  Mine pops in and out with allergies.  My parents listened to country music.  So I grew up with music by Tennessee Ernie Ford, Sons of the Pioneers, etc. and hymns.  That kind of music pops into my head at times.  As do the songs from my youth. I remember Till We Meet Again and Me and My Teddy Bear.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> I remember when they were first popular, how long everyone thought their hair was.   I went into a store once in recent years and songs that were popular when I was a kid were playing while I was there.  When I got to the counter to pay for my items I asked the teenage clerk if he got tired of the music.  He said no, no he liked it.  He said the current popular music wasn't about anything.



They arrived in the US just before my 12th birthday.  My husband though had been listening to them since about 1962 since he was in the UK.  

Yea, it was funny everyone thought their hair was long.  That was NOT long!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Do they like that?  So you still have a singing voice that works.  Mine pops in and out with allergies.  My parents listened to country music.  So I grew up with music by Tennessee Ernie Ford, Sons of the Pioneers, etc. and hymns.  That kind of music pops into my head at times.  As do the songs from my youth. I remember Till We Meet Again and Me and My Teddy Bear.



My grandmother's favourite singer was TN Ernie Ford. She was from TN.  But there was no country music in my house growing up - it was more Frank Sinatra type stuff and both my parents liked to sing and had good voices.  Unfortunately, I didn't inherit the talent.


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2016)

You're right, it's not long, but it was considered long then.  We had two radio stations in town at the time.  One was rock and roll and one was country.  I remember Mom thought Frank Sinatra was hot.  She said everyone of her age did.  I looked at him and thought he was homely.

I did have a good voice, once upon a time.  I miss being able to sing and not sound like I'm croaking.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 8, 2016)

One of those weird moments today that fits in here. Not weird really but rather comforting. I was planting in the garden and the local church began it's daily bells concert. My Mom was raised in the church. The earliest song I remember her teaching me word for word was " I Walk in the Garden", in fact we'd sing it together.

She'd sing me to sleep with the whole Christian hymnbook. Funny I remember her in church. She always said you don't have to be in tune as long as you sang loud. I was always embarrassed, she'd be swaying and rocking out. Now I know she was feeling the spirit, but as a kid you just don't appreciate stuff like that.

I'm not a Christian now. But here I was working on my garden and singing "I Walk in the Garden" along with the bells. If they had gotten to "Blessed Assurance" I would have happily joined in. My Mom left this world in 1989. But her spirit is alive and well.


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2016)

fureverywhere - 
Is this the one?  "I come to the garden alone, while the dew is still on the roses, and the voice I hear calling on my ear, the Son of God discloses.  And He walks with me, and He talks with me, and He tells me I am his own, and the joy we share was we tarry there, non other, has ever, known."

I remember Blessed Assurance as well.  I was raised Christian too, and I no longer am either.  But the hymns come back to me and comfort me sometimes, not because of Jesus, but because it was part of a childhood I shared with loving parents. It's too bad your mom left you so early.  I'm sure she loves you as much as she ever did, and her spirit is in your heart and all around you.  "Peace, be still."


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 9, 2016)

I walk in the garden was my Grandmother's favorite hymn also.. I think of her while I work in my garden to this day. Another was The Old rugged Cross.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 9, 2016)

Is this the one?  "I come to the garden alone, while the dew is still on the roses, and the voice I hear calling on my ear, the Son of God discloses.  And He walks with me, and He talks with me, and He tells me I am his own, and the joy we share was we tarry there, non other, has ever, known."

 I remember Blessed Assurance as well.  I was raised Christian too, and I no longer am either.  But the hymns come back to me and comfort me sometimes, not because of Jesus, but because it was part of a childhood I shared with loving parents. It's too bad your mom left you so early.  I'm sure she loves you as much as she ever did, and her spirit is in your heart and all around you.  "Peace, be still."

That's it exactly, I understand her more now than I ever did in her life unfortunately. But it's like you're getting a hug from wherever, yes I'm still here for you. If there is a hereafter I want to see her again to apologize. Then again if there is a hereafter maybe you don't have to, they know. After all your critters trample you at the Rainbow Bridge.

"The Old Rugged Cross", "Amazing Grace"...so very many. My grandfather used to have a Kate Smith record he played all the time...like you say it doesn't have to be about Jesus...rather memories that the old hymns bring are so comforting.


----------



## Phoenix (May 10, 2016)

So you were exposed to the same hymns I was.  My dad died in '83.  My mom in 2009 and with her death came a lot of stress for me.  I was the one who had to handle everything.  She was no longer herself by the time she died.  I'd like to go back and visit my parents together before all the tragedy, and find out who they really were.  As a kid and young adult, a person doesn't have much of a clue.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 10, 2016)

But isn't it a blessing when the right song comes on and you can time travel even for a few moments. I can hear the hymns and still remember my Mom's voice and the smell of her bathrobe as she rocked me. Some pop tunes and I'm fourteen again with tutti fruiti perfume and not a care in the world except homework and changing my nail color.


----------



## Phoenix (May 10, 2016)

I never felt carefree as a child because of the severe religious teachings of my youth, where everything, even wearing nail polish was a sin, as was roller skating, going to the movies, bowling, dancing, etc..  I was called a harlot from the pulpit for wearing lipstick.  Thankfully I liberated myself.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 10, 2016)

My wife and I were avid Queen fans before my daughter was born. Then she latched on to them, stole all of our Vinyls and became an ardent fan. She never did get to see them live with Freddie Mercury, but did go to the tribute concert at Wembley, with her brother.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 4, 2017)

I grew up in a house that was always listening to music,and I did the same thing when I got married. I love music and my 2 children enjoyed my music as well as theirs. I do the same thing with my grandchildren and just today my 7yr old granddaughter asked if we could listen to some Elvis Presley songs. She loves to listen to him. She also likes Bruno Mars.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> I grew up in a house that was always listening to music,and I did the same thing when I got married. I love music and my 2 children enjoyed my music as well as theirs. I do the same thing with my grandchildren and just today my 7yr old granddaughter asked if we could listen to some Elvis Presley songs. She loves to listen to him. She also likes Bruno Mars.




Same here.   Music at our house has always been about old music/new music and everything in-between. ...   my kids and grandkids enjoy it all.  
 .... and I like Bruno Mars too.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 6, 2017)

My husband still loves music and he always had/has a record or disc on at dinner time.  The boys all recognize a lot of classical things but have their own tastes.  One likes heavy metal - not sure why.  One shares his new finds with DH when they visit.  The current favorites are from Japan - anime themes or J-pop (Japanese pop tunes) as well as Irish tunes.

I always liked something I could sing along to.  I grew up with Mitch Miller and the Kingston Trio.  As a small child I would sing in the supermarket - its boring sitting in the cart while mother shops - "Show me the way to go home.  I'm tired and I want to go to bed.  I had a little drink about an hour ago, and it went right to my head."   My poor mother would be mortified but the employees always loved it!  I currently have Nordman (Swedish/Nordic) and Die Twa (Frisian/Dutch) in my play list.


----------



## jujube (Jun 6, 2017)

When my daughter was a young teenager, the 60's music was becoming popular again and many of the 80's groups were covering the hits.  My daughter and her friends were highly indignant that their mothers knew the words to the songs.  Teenagers....


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2017)

My younger daughter had Barry Gibb posters on her walls during the 70's,  and she was upset that 'Mom'  thought he was HOT too!  ..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2017)

Boy HAVE I ! My son who has been deejaying since he was 15. He thanks me often for exposing him to such good music when he was growing up. I played R & B, Pop, Rock, Jazz, World, Disco and New Age music. Shared some more with him, at his request, when we went on a weekend trip Mother's Day weekend. I brought the flash drive he asked me to load, we listened to and talked about the music. BTW my son is one of the most well respected event deejays in the area and has been since he was in his 20's. He produced and performed with two Hip Hop groups when he was younger as well as produced music with his best friend. He also engineered and mastered songs for my CD. I learned to like (some) Hip Hop and now love Club-House music because of him. So we've shared with each other.


----------

